
Linux/Clang/Modern C++ on Travis-CI - jbcoe
https://github.com/jbcoe/Travis-CI-cpp14-clang-on-Linux
======
mtmail
The about section starts with the premise "Travis uses Ubuntu 12.04 which has
old C++ headers". You can set `dist: trusty` in the `.travis.yml` file to get
Ubuntu 14, isn't that half the solution?

